# Privacy Report



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I saw something I've never noticed on my Internet Explorer screen when visiting the Washington Post this morning.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/

I chose to read the story "Wintry Ordeal at 10,000 Feet" and just happened to be looking at the lower left of the screen while the article loaded. At one point, the phrase "Privacy Report" appeared there instead of the normal URL listing or other messages I'm accustomed to seeing ("Opening Page", Downloading Picture", etc.). Maybe it's been happening for a while and I never saw it.

I use Windows XP, AOL 7.0 and Internet Explorer Version 6.0.

I would appreciate a basic explanation of what's happening. Others may be interested, too.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's using cookies that IE thinks may hurt your privacy (which they won't). Don't worry about it at all. You may wish to disable the cookie blocking so more sites work properly.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I use Zone Alarm to control my cookies. I have all tracking and ad cookies blocked but allow cookies for personal services, like internet bullitian boards, so I dont have to enter my password every browser session.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What I don't get is why some people are paranoid. All the so called "invasion of privacy" cookies are used for is targeted advertising. Mutual benefit - you don't see ads you don't care about as much, advertisers don't waste money showing you ads you don't care about.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have no interest in ads and dont want to contribute any info that would help ad agencies like doubleclick.net. I have blocked all pop ups and animated ads.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

But it will also help you by reducing the number of annoying, meaningless ads you see


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But thanks to ZA Pro, the only ads I see are non pop up, non animated ads so it really doesnt matter to me


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

See, I feel that's wrong. The ads pay for websites. You're hurting innocent website developers who want the money from the ads and expect it to pay for what you cost them in bandwidth.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I do realize that, and when I remember to, I do turn the ad blocking off when visiting AVSForum and TiVoCommunityForum, since David is good guy and sees trememdous traffic on his two boards. But other then that the ad blocking stays on


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Do not all web masters deserve to be able to afford to run their site? What if everybody blocked their ads?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All net users will never block ads, since a lot of users 1) Dont mind the ads and 2) Dont know ad blocking software exists. I dont visit many web pages anymore besides BBS, I have nothing agaist webmasters or their sites that use ads, but I have a deep hatrid for Doubleclick.net who host most of the ads. For pop up ads I could careless if anyone recieves money since they are so damn annoying.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

If you don't like a website's ads - don't visit it. But don't cost them money without paying them what they charge (viewing the ad)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You probably moved your mouse over one of those things, I forget the name, but where they can name links instead of simply displaying the URL. I used to do those. 

ie, instead of holding mouse over this thread and seeing 
"http://forums.fanhome.com/showthread.php?threadid=1019669", you'd see "Privacy Report". I think it's done using JavaScript. 

At least I think that's what you meant.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No, IE generates "privacy reports" on sites with blocked cookies.


----------

